

Why Don't We Just Kill All the Mosquitoes? - eshvk
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2013/07/why-dont-we-just-kill-all-the-mosquitoes/277859/

======
dobbsbob
A good way to reduce the population is get rid of stagnant water. Anything
that can collect water and is just lying around uncovered is a mosquito farm.

